# Heuer Gmt...



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

... AUTAVIA (stand for AUTomobile & AVIAtion) 2446C GMT, caliber Valjoux 72-4, manual wind, 1971




























... the Red Arrows choice in the London Sidney race, 1969



















pics from the 1969/70 Chronosport catalog










/ source OnTheDash

...


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Noticed the "early" 1163 GMT on the frontpage above, worn below by Jeffrey Feinstein, a big ace flying Phantoms during the Vietnam war (source ->MWR<- )










(UDORN AIR BASE, Thailand, September 1972 -- U.S. Air Force ace, Capt. Jeffrey Feinstein, 13th Tactical Fighter Squadron, poses beside his F-4 aircraft. - September 1972 )










"Colonel (USAF Retired) Jeffrey S. Feinstein was a career officer in the United States Air Force. In 1972 during the Vietnam War, while flying as a weapon systems officer (WSO) aboard F-4 Phantom IIs, Feinstein downed five enemy aircraft, thereby becoming a flying ace, the last ace produced by the USAF.[1]

Feinstein graduated from the United States Air Force Academy in 1968. His actions, for which he received multiple awards of the Distinguished Flying Cross and Silver Star for his first four kills and the Air Force Cross for his fifth kill, took place prior to and during Operation Linebacker in 1972 while Feinstein was a member of the 13th Tactical Fighter Squadron, part of the 432d Tactical Reconnaissance Wing, based at Udon Royal Thai Air Force Base, Thailand.

His nickname/tactical callsign was "Fang." Having originally been designated as an Air Force Navigator, he was given a vision waiver after Vietnam, sent to Undergraduate Pilot Training and redesignated as an Air Force pilot in the fighter community"

Probably not an issued watch as USAF did not issue Heuers (which argentinean airforce did BTW)

Rgds


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

This watch is so Sweet, I want one now !! I will trade my Longines 1960's Diver re-issue for one of thse in a heartbeat !! :rltb:


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

ludi said:


> ... AUTAVIA (stand for AUTomobile & AVIAtion) 2446C GMT, caliber Valjoux 72-4, manual wind, 1971
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LUDI,

2446C GMT, caliber Valjoux 72-4, manual wind, 1971 - Oh so Sweet Congrats on owning such a great watch... ( year I was born )maybwe we can play 'swaps' later on...Congrats once again.


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Brief overview of the Heuer Autavia GMT family

First, the last mnual winding GMT Heuer had ever produced post 70's, the rare Autavia GMT 741603 (circa 1974), Valjoux 7741 caliber










(credit avantnoire.com)

Beginning of the 70's, Heuer focused its production on the new automatic chronograph caliber; follows:

- the 1163 GMT, cal 11, ca 1970










(credit avantnoire.com)

same below, but early version with a different kind of bezel insert










- the 116360 GMT, cal 14, ca 1972










(credit avantnoire.com)

If you can't spot the difference between the two watches above, then have a look *->here<-*.

- 11630 GMT










- and finally, the 11063 GMT, last Autavia GMT ever produced, cal 14, circa 1984










(credit avantnoire.com)

rgds


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

I love your manual GMT

It's one on my list. A friend emailed me this morning with one he has just acquired.

I've had a few GMTs (autos)

This one



















and this one with a lovely faded bezel


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

For all the great photos, catalog scans, etc., this is an instant classic post. Congrats on having such a distinctive watch. Heuer really had a knack for color combinations, didn't they.


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Heuer really had a knack for color combinations, didn't they.


Thank you :sweatdrop:

... and you're right










... color is life :thumbsup:


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

a local dealer offered me a Heur Autavia Chrono.. it looked in original condition.. I thought it was the GMT...but it is not... i will look at it closely as these are fine watches and the GMT Pepsi looks sensational, thanks for the great photos. - JULIO


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Fabulous post

i confess it nearly gave me a chubby!


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

ludi said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > Heuer really had a knack for color combinations, didn't they.
> ...


 A great photo, makes me wish I hadn't sold my GMT!


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Great watches and it's nice to see those original ads!


----------

